# Question about attaching track



## qquake2k (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm thinking about building a very small 20" x 30" layout. I'll be using Kato UniTrack. I see that a lot of layouts these days are made with solid foam instead of thin plywood. What is the reason for that? I plan on covering the surface with grass mat. If I go with foam, what is the best way to attach the track? Can't use screws or brads. Something like Liquid Nails? Or adhesive silicone sealer maybe, that would be removable?


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

qquake2k said:


> I'm thinking about building a very small 20" x 30" layout. I'll be using Kato UniTrack. I see that a lot of layouts these days are made with solid foam instead of thin plywood. What is the reason for that? I plan on covering the surface with grass mat. If I go with foam, what is the best way to attach the track? Can't use screws or brads. Something like Liquid Nails? Or adhesive silicone sealer maybe, that would be removable?


Just plain caulk is the method I see recommended, and I used. It's "removable" but takes a bit of work. I don't know if caulk remover solution will eat the foam.
The reason, to my perspective, for the foamboard is that you can more easily carve into the foamboard to make hills, rivers, etc.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ko Improbable said:


> Just plain caulk is the method I see recommended, and I used. It's "removable" but takes a bit of work. I don't know if caulk remover solution will eat the foam.
> The reason, to my perspective, for the foamboard is that you can more easily carve into the foamboard to make hills, rivers, etc.


If you use the common latex caulk, the track can be easily removed with very hot water. I have done this after test running all my locos in pull and push mode with lots of rolling stock and finding bad spots. Ballast will make removal more difficult.


----------



## qquake2k (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, guys.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

qquake2k said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys.


If you're using Unitrack, it already has the roadbed on it, which holds your track together. You don't actually need to fasten it down with anything. If you prefer, a small blob of hot glue every 18" or so will keep things in place.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are many different adhesives that can
hold your track in place. No matter which one
you select...use it sparingly...like the old TV
ad says...a little dab ll do ya. 

Don


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a 24x36 layout, all I can say is GO FOR UNITRACK! It makes everything So much easier. Also it is easier to glue down, I use hot glue to glue down my unitrack and somehow it worked.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2018)

White glue will hold the track in place and is easy to remove when the time comes. I used white glue on my N scale Unitrack layouts for about 10 years and never had any problems.

I agree with Colorado, Unitrack is bulletproof. The only time I ever had a derailment with Unitrack was when I caused it.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i used hot glue for temp set up and when it came time to remove . it was a pain kinda. had to use a long thin razor knife then had to remove it from the track. no more will i use hot glue for that. it great if you want it stuck.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

sid said:


> i used hot glue for temp set up and when it came time to remove . it was a pain kinda. had to use a long thin razor knife then had to remove it from the track. no more will i use hot glue for that. it great if you want it stuck.


Really? I can just pop it off with a putty knife, and it usually comes cleanly off of plastic. 

On the other hand, this isn't something that you WANT coming up, either. If you have a temporary layout or track plan, I wouldn't recommend fastening it down at all.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

yup really really it tore part of the door skin off with it. id take a pic except ive got a lot of crap covering it at the moment. and it took me a bit to remove it all from the plastic track bed too. it does not remove that easy.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I have used the hot glue on my lay out, but I need to attach track, buildings, everything, that will remain attached at a 90 degree angle. I am attaching to Home Depot 4x8 white styrafoam. My idea is to drill very small holes in the rails every 18 inches and put a standard pin thru the track and on a 30 degree angle down. Making it like a nail, but the weight hanging on nail/pin. Hot glue every 18 inches and pins every 18 inches. I think it will hold. Hope to work on that in the month or so.


----------

